# O'death



## FilXeno (Dec 8, 2009)

Had the pleasure of opening for these guys a couple years ago. They're still one of my favorite bands. Anybody else listen to them?
http://www.myspace.com/odeath

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRaiPCFTw-0"]YouTube- O'Death - Lowtide - Video[/ame]

Check it, if you have time


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 16, 2010)

yeah !!! these guys play some neat music... hard to define ..but yeah...they aaaight


----------

